# kohler shower mixing valve adjustment



## mattmcwill56 (Feb 8, 2012)

i have a kohler revival # T16116-4A or T16114-4A shower mixing valve problem. I am getting very litlle cold water and can not even take a shower because it is so hot. How do I adjust it?????


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Most valves have a max hot setting, which is set by a toothed gear or similar under the handle. But you should be able to adjust the temp up to the hottest setting by simply turning the handle. You might also consider reducing the temp of the water heater. That should be set at 120deg or lower.

It is also possible that you have a bad cartridge.


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

i just installed one in my house to pass an inspection for code, it's a honeywell and it has a knob that when you loosen the screw that holds it , it will move and allow you to turn the temp adjustment then retighten the knob to relock.:thumbsup:


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

if the faucet was working good for awhile then stoped without any thing being done ....replace cartridge...:yes:


----------



## FJS961 (Sep 15, 2012)

*problem with in between temp*

My issue is that you turn it on and it gets hot but as you turn it back towards "cold/off" it stays hot then suddenly gets very cold near the end like hot/cold not mixing well. Can this be adjusted, repaired or needs replacement?


----------



## allthumbsdiy (Jul 15, 2012)

Follow steps 21 through 25 from here (http://www.us.kohler.com/webassets/kpna/catalog/pdf/en/1104832_2.pdf).

If that does not solve your problem, call Kohler. Your cartridge may be covered under their lifetime warranty.


----------

